# Whining: Positive vs Negative Re-enforcement



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi All,

Darwin is a 10.5 month old V who is a wonderful dog in every way except for his constant whining. It isn't a "I need to go out" or any other type of whine, it is more of a I CAN whine and you aren't paying attention to me whine. My fiance calls it a microwhine because it is so quiet you can't quite hear it. We have tried ignoring it, this causes him to up it to a regular whine. We have tried a spray bottle, he only stops when we are holding the spray bottle. Now we give him a sharp Quiet command and he will stop for a bit and then start back up. We aren't quite happy with only using negative re-enforcement on him since now he lowers his head when he whines and will even cower when he is whining and we walk towards him to tell him to be quiet. We have tried treating him and praising him when he is quiet, but he hasn't made the connection that not whining is what he is getting treated for. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to a good way to positively re-enforce being quiet? I know V's are vocal, but this needs to be worked on since it is just getting worse!

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We are trying to work on Holley (almost 7 months) with being vocal. She is in obedience class and they consider it a big distraction, and it is. They use a spray bottle full of lemon juice and hold it in the dog's lip and squirt. It seems to work with some of the dogs there but we aren't doing that due to her sensitive tummy. We are trying to just use water for class. She still gets quite vocal at times while home but we are just trying to ignore her when she does it. She also seems to have a volume button though like Darwin. She starts with a squeaker-toy sound and progresses to a bark. Eventually she will give up and come snuggle with us on the couch. Good luck and let me know if you find anything that works.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah does the same thing. Ignoring it makes it worse. Echoing and repeating make it worse faster. 

As a temporary thing, Ceaser Millan's 'Tsst' sound at least distracts her. At the moment, I am trying the idea of ignoring her whine, but as soon as she touches my leg, giving her all kinds of quiet, friendly talk and petting. After about 10 days, it seems to be working about 40% of the time when I am at the computer. Not so much when I am not at my desk.

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I vote ignoring, simply removing any reinforcement for the behavior. Praise or reward when the dog quiets down. These are instructions for how to train the "quiet" command in dogs who bark; if you can adapt the training protocol to your situation with the whining, it might help. http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/how_to_stop_barking.html


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

hahahah, the good old Micro-Whine! Riggs has been doing this for the past month; I find it hillarious....but that's only because he keeps it to the micro volume. These are affectionate dogs that sometimes ask for too much attention. I do not have a remedy for you since my whine is not as bad as yours. What I have done that works is boldly say NO! and he'll stop. 

These dogs are unique aren't they?


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Riggins said:


> hahahah, the good old Micro-Whine! Riggs has been doing this for the past month; I find it hillarious....but that's only because he keeps it to the micro volume. These are affectionate dogs that sometimes ask for too much attention. I do not have a remedy for you since my whine is not as bad as yours. What I have done that works is boldly say NO! and he'll stop.
> 
> These dogs are unique aren't they?


They have no shortage of personality, that's for sure!
Mischa will whine at me after I ignore her as punishment for chewing up something she isn't suppose to. She seems to be begging me to forgive her, and as soon as I see her puppy dog eyes, well...who could stay mad at that face!! ;D


----------

